# Radio Frequency change



## Randeyman (Jul 31, 2012)

OK So I know this one will be very difficult to get a response on, but here goes...

Still new to the coding issue and I am in the process of getting the E-sys and other programs d/l and installed. I too want to "fix" a few things, like the auto start/stop, tailgate closing and DVD motion hack. BUT here is the biggie!

I have a new US spec 2013 X3 and I live in Germany (work for the Army). I want to change the frequency spacings for the FM radio. In the US, the standard FM frequency spacing is 200khz (I believe that is correct), i.e. 101.1 ; 101.3 ; 101.5 ; etc. In Germany/ Europe they use 50khz spacing i.e. 101.1 ; 101.15 ; 101.2 ; 101.25 ; 101.3 etc. Many radio stations use the "even" frequency numbers (101.2 101.4 101.6 etc) that my radio cannot tune to (at least very well - sometines you can get a bit of bleed over) I have been told that this can be changed in the coding, but of course, no one in the US has this issue and probably no one even knows where it is coded. So I'll just ask and HOPE that someone might have a clue. (fingers crossed) :dunno:

THANKS for ANY help/support/advice!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Randeyman said:


> OK So I know this one will be very difficult to get a response on, but here goes...
> 
> Still new to the coding issue and I am in the process of getting the E-sys and other programs d/l and installed. I too want to "fix" a few things, like the auto start/stop, tailgate closing and DVD motion hack. BUT here is the biggie!
> 
> ...


Try this:

HU_CIC / 3002 AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC / RADIO_COUNTRY = ece / Werte=00


----------



## samer25 (Jul 30, 2014)

*MHz Display Problem*

Since I am in Germany, I changed my Radio_Country=ece, and FM_DEEMPHASIS=50us.
My problem now is that the display added "MHz" after the channel frequency, and now shows too many characters, so the numbers get jarbled with the check mark and the numbers identifying the order of the stations.
The stations are now organized in alphabetical order too instead of ascending numerically.
Is there a solution for this? Am I missing some other setting?
Thanks


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

I have the same problem.
List of stations looks like this:


----------



## samer25 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Yep, that's exactly it.*

Yep, that's exactly it. I've tried messing with other settings without any success. I'm stumped.


----------



## diagmax (Apr 6, 2013)

__mkw said:


> I have the same problem.
> List of stations looks like this:


For your problem you need to change only:

*RADIO_COUNTRY - ece (werte00)

ANZEIGE_FREQ - nicht_aktiv (werte00)*

Now you will have a European frequency and not the list will not overlap.

Best regards


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You must also change FM_DEEMPHASIS=>50us, otherwise you will lack volume on lower frequencies.


----------



## diagmax (Apr 6, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> You must also change FM_DEEMPHASIS=50us, otherwise you will lack volume on lower frequencies.


You are wrong, with all due respect. Enough these 2 option - it is checked.

EDIT - Sorry, you understood wrong. My English is poor.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't know what I understood wrong or where did you check this, but it is 100% sure that deemphasis will be set to 75 microseconds on US & Korea cars and 50 microseconds on others including ECE, because these are the values used on these countries. If you don't believe me, you can open some headunit CAFD with E-sys CAF-Viewer and check those boolean rules by yourself. Here is some information about FM transmission and de-emphasis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM_broadcasting


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

was trying to change radio to ECE but this way:


1. I read FA from car, save it and changed typeshlussen parameter from US to ECE (3A57->3A55), then calculate FA. I didn't write the new FA to the car.
2. I used this altered FA to VO code whole car modules except ACSM module.

After the coding radio looked ok, but is completly silenced. I can hear CD, can hear people when I call them with bluetooth, but the radio is muted.

What may cause this problem ?

After I code HU_CIC with FA for US the radio play.


----------



## draginByU (May 5, 2014)

I'm having the same problem as above and wanting to change my radio frequencies from Japan (76-90) to the spectrum where I am located now (South Africa so I guess 88-109)?. Anyone know the country code I am supposed top put in? This would be my first time coding so the more detailed the better.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I assume you currently have L807A NATIONAL VERSION JAPAN in your FA, so you could try replacing it with L824A NATIONAL VERSION SOUTH AFRICA.

But, coding may not be enough, as often with Country Controller options, Head Unit must be flashed with them, and if you have a Japan Spec car, and you have Navigation option, flashing with new country controller will effectively kill Navigation, although Japanese Navigation is South Africa would be useless anyway.


----------



## draginByU (May 5, 2014)

Exactly, I don't really care about the nav here as I would have to replace all the hardware to get it working on the DVD. I'm just trying to code the frequency change as above and get the spectrum for down here set correctly.


----------



## samer25 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Works*

ANZEIGE_FREQ - nicht_aktiv (werte00)

It worked. But it took away both the number and the MHZ. It still looks better then the jarbled text I had previously, so I can live with it. Thanks!!!

I always had the FM_DEEMPHASIS=50us since changing the radio to ece, and it works fine, so I am going to keep it the way it is.


----------



## Bmwtrinidas (Feb 2, 2015)

*How to change country*

Hi,
I just imported a Japanese f30 to my country, Triniadad . I need to change the country settings . How do I do that?

Thanks.


----------



## oalleyne (Jan 15, 2015)

*How to change country*



Bmwtrinidas said:


> Hi,
> I just imported a Japanese f30 to my country, Triniadad . I need to change the country settings . How do I do that?
> 
> Thanks.


I am also in Trinidad. Do you have all the items needed to do coding? If so we can work together on this... I suspect there will be many more people in this boat. I have an F30 bought locally maybe we can compare settings. Anyone care to direct on the proper codes to focus on?


----------



## Bmwtrinidas (Feb 2, 2015)

*Coding*

If you bought yours locally then why do u have to change yours? Right now I a my just trying to figure out what I need to do the coding and how to get it.
You can email me at [email protected] or Watsapp 3169900.


----------



## f30_navin (Mar 10, 2015)

i am also from trinidad and brought in a f30 from japan. trying to change the radio frequency also. any luck?


----------



## Kurdi1 (Sep 13, 2015)

anyway to solve this?


----------



## oalleyne (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes I have the ability to change the frequency. Contact me at 7045485 call text or whatsapp.


----------

